# FAIR WARNING: a KASR Cautionary Tale.



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, so as everyone does or does not know, I'm in the middle of recovering from a possible (yet, not probable) beetle mishap.
Even tho the very definition of recovering entails REST, RELAXATION, WORRY-FREE TIMES, some very generour BOTL's have reached out in dramatic fashion to make me their prison-b!tch.

Well, the bad news is, I am already South Florida's SUZY...so I guess I'll have to moonlight on them for all your ruthless bastages that pummeled me into the ground this past week and half.

Alas, I can do nothing but take it like a good beeotch :ss --seeing that I am incapable of fighting back for a little under a month to allow my arsenal to rest. With that said:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*DEATH and DESTRUCTION on new and old alike will resume after MARCH 27th 2007*

Consider this a DOOMSDAY prophecy...kinda like when Nostrodomus predicted the end-times....some of you bastages are gonna pay and some of you NEWBIES are gonna bleed as well.

That is all.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Not if you get beat down first. :sl


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

More sword rattling 

Ya know ..... if you put a wig on Aaron, shave his beard and add the glasses ...... hrmmmmmmmmm

Aaron = the new Kim Jong-il ???


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

monsoon said:


> More sword rattling
> 
> Ya know ..... if you put a wig on Aaron, shave his beard and add the glasses ...... hrmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Aaron = the new Kim Jong-il ???


Photoshop anyone?


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, i'm sooooooooo scared


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

KASR said:


> *DEATH and DESTRUCTION on new and old alike will resume after MARCH 27th 2007*
> 
> Consider this a DOOMSDAY prophecy...kinda like when Nostrodomus predicted the end-times....some of you bastages are gonna pay and some of you NEWBIES are gonna bleed as well.


*BLAH ,BLAH,BLAH,BLAH :fu :r *


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

watch the FLIP out!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

KASR against the Jungle, Yeah right. :r o


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll make sure the ship's defences are on full alert:fu


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

So what you're really saying is the Jungle is safe for a few weeks. Good to know.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Scimmia said:


> So what you're really saying is the Jungle is safe for a few weeks. Good to know.


Pretty Much.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ahhh !!

A month of watching you squirm.

We can all relax now, at least for a month anyway.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Photoshop anyone?


How about this?










Best I could do on short notice. The glasses could use some work....


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> How about this?
> 
> Best I could do on short notice. The glasses could use some work....


:r :r

Darrel, you kill me. Although it is fitting since Aaron is constantly testing out WMDs on unsuspecting BOTL.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> :r :r
> 
> Darrel, you kill me. Although it is fitting since Aaron is constantly testing out WMDs on unsuspecting BOTL.


Glad you like it. Also fitting since Aaron regularly Photoshops folks.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Pipe down and get back to your group.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Pipe down and get back to your group.


:r *MFAO*


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm safe, Aaron can't spell my state.:fu Paul


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

KASR said:


> Pretty Much.


I call BS on that. Hell look at his link in his signature. Crazo is smacking the hell out of me.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

View attachment 10899
am I the only one bored with this thread. :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> Pretty Much.


AWWWW! Look Suzy, You need to go back to napkin folding and knitting quilts around a fireplace. Maybe you can focus all that pent-up energy on finishing your ballroom dancing lessons. I mean with all these empty threats you might as well be Swedish........

Just a thought.

ATL


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know where he's gonna get all that ammo for bombing...I just saw one bigas*ed freezer bag full of cigars being dragged down the road by a bunch of beetles:r :r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mao


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

KASR said:


> Ok, so as everyone does or does not know, I'm in the middle of recovering from a possible (yet, not probable) beetle mishap.
> Even tho the very definition of recovering entails REST, RELAXATION, WORRY-FREE TIMES, some very generour BOTL's have reached out in dramatic fashion to make me their prison-b!tch.
> 
> Well, the bad news is, I am already South Florida's SUZY...so I guess I'll have to moonlight on them for all your ruthless bastages that pummeled me into the ground this past week and half.
> ...


Gives us PLENTY of time to make sure there is nothing but a crater left where you are, MAUHAHAHAAHAHAHaHaHaHAAHAHAHAhAaHAH:ss

Oh, and



ky toker said:


> Pipe down and get back to your group.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHHHAAHHHAHAH BWAHAHHAHHAAAH


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

KASR said:


> BOTL's have reached out in dramatic fashion to make me their prison-b!tch.


Actualy I believe the term is now *Prison Wallet*. Either way your gonna get stuffed.

You still seem to have some fight left in you, although it does seem that your spirits have been dampened a litle bit. Maybe we should start on round 2?:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Is this guy still talking? I can't hear him at all u would think by the way he just got his azz handed 2him he would chill out and take up a new hobbie but he's still throwing threats. Oh well guess its war time. (just when I thought the jungle was going 2b quite 4a while) Hey Kasr ya get another coolerdor yet LOL LOL LOL. On 2the next gorilla....


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

taltos said:


> I'm safe, Aaron can't spell my state.:fu Paul


Sorry, you're wrong on that one... 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40356
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46756

:ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

dunng said:


> Sorry, you're wrong on that one...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40356
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46756
> ...


Heh...I forgot about that 2nd bomb...one of my finer pieces of work! LOL!


----------

